# The Company



## MasterBaggins (May 10, 2015)

RPG. Looking for the rest of the company. ~ Bilbo Baggins


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Bagginses! Gives us back our precious!


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

o-oh dear...I do not know what you are talking about


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Scrambling from the windowsill, the small greyish figure bolts toward the door, slamming into the knocker. 
It snarls, "Lets us in! Bagginses! Bagginses has the precious!"
Repeatedly bashing into the door, the creature finally gives up, and crawls over onto the roof of the house. Loping acros the grass, he hangs off the other side of the roof, and smashes his way into another window around back.
"Bagginses!" He wails into the broken window.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

Runs off and grabs his sword Sting. "out, out of my house now!"


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Springing through the window, Gollum dashed into Bilbo's study before the hobbit could get to him, knocking down a fair few jars, vases, and books on the way. Upon entering, he leaped onto the table, tearing some maps, scattering pages, and spilling ink. 
"No! Bagginses has precious!" The cave creature shrieked, and began to rummage violently through the drawers in his desk.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

The hobbit pokes the creature with Sting. " get, get away from there! I warn you!" Bilbo began to get rather worried and backed up.


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

He crawls back from the blade, clearly afraid of the steel, now tipped with a drop of his blood. 
"Gives us the precious!" It hisses toward Bilbo, baring it's five teeth. Now backed up against the empty fireplace, Gollum snarls at the Hobbit.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

"Keep keep your distance!" Bilbo shouted and waved his sword. The hobbit was frighten but tried his best not to show it. Bilbo cornered him in the fire place


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

"Gives us the precious!" Yelled the small creature, "Gives it to us and we will leaves!" _GOLLUM. GOLLUM._
Feeling around behind him, Sméagol groped at the firepit, finding a charcoal stone, and hid it behind his loincloth.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

The small 'grocer' shook as he pointed the elvish blade at Gollum. "Ok..." Bilbo said and nodded." Only if you leave my home"


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

The small creature eyed Bilbo with scrutiny, squinting and partially baring his gums. 
"Then goes and shows us Bagginses!"


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 12, 2015)

"alright alright!" Bilbo fussed and stormed off. He grabbed a fake small golden ring, in which looked the same as the one ring itself.


----------



## Sméagol (May 12, 2015)

Watching the Hobbit take a small ring out of an envelope he had by his desk, Gollum approached slowly, crawling whilst holding the rock behind his back. Coming up next to the halfling, he saw the ring, and leaned in for a closer look.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 13, 2015)

Leans the ring in closer for Gollum to see


----------



## Sméagol (May 14, 2015)

"The Precioussss....." Gollum whispers, staring at the ring. Snatching it from Bilbo, he wraps his hands around it and pulls the ring toward his chest. Hopping and dancing in a way that only he can, Gollum cheers, a sound like a man drowning. 
But then, he stops. Looking toward the small piece of metal, he makes a fist around the replica. 
"This... is not the PRECIOUS!!!!" He screams, throwing the rock, and launching himself at Bilbo, "Hobbitses LIES!!! BAGGINSES CHEATS US!!!" 
He starts to pull at hair, and wraps his spindly legs around Bilbo's neck, riding him around the house, nearly crashing into the study fireplace.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 14, 2015)

The hobbit screamed loudly and turned stubble out of his home. "G-GANDALF!!!" He yelled for Gandalf to help him


----------



## Sméagol (May 14, 2015)

The creature repeatedly banged his fists on the hobbit's head as they both went stumbling out of Bag End, and into the Shire.
"PRECIOUS! PRECIOUS! PRECIOUS!" He shrieked, loud enough to draw the neighbours' attentions.


----------



## MasterBaggins (May 15, 2015)

Bilbo managed to pulled out sting, and tackled Gollum down.


----------

